# Casein taste



## musclepump (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is it that every Casein protein has to taste like shit? I bought TwinLab PM Protein Fuel for the slow release peptides before I go to bed, and man is it just horrid. Doesn't mix well no matter how I try it or how much liquid I mix it with... just disgusting stuff.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Liquid chalk.


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2005)

they all taste like shit.  if you want to make shakes that are smooth and creamy with a much better taste use milk isolates.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 10, 2005)

It said add two scoops to twelve ounces of water, and I did that, but after shaking and shaking it, I opened it up to find toxic sludge... I'm telling you, it rolled out of that fucking bottle like a mudslide heading down a mountain! Slow, thick and steady.


----------



## redspy (Feb 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> they all taste like shit. if you want to make shakes that are smooth and creamy with a much better taste use milk isolates.


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 20, 2005)

MPC and MPI are basically same taste and results but the price difference is considerable. There's not a single company to sell MPI or MPC in fruit flavors!


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2005)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> MPC and MPI are basically same taste and results but the price difference is considerable. There's not a single company to sell MPI or MPC in fruit flavors!



you have been missing out. I've been buying it for years from the protein factory with fruit punch flavoring !


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys have to be kidding.  Am I the only one here that loves the taste.  I have a little oatmeal in my casein.  Add a little sf pudding.  Shit tastes good to me.  And more importantly it affords a degree of satiety that whey lacks.


----------



## LAM (Feb 20, 2005)

the taste really doesn't bother me.  I can drink any kind of protein powder mixed in water. you have to learn how to eat for function vs flavor when it comes to this sport


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 20, 2005)

Or go on a diet!  Tuna begins to taste like a delicacy.  Psyllium a regular meal.  Casein, gold dust.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> the taste really doesn't bother me.  I can drink any kind of protein powder mixed in water. you have to learn how to eat for function vs flavor when it comes to this sport



word


----------



## thatguy (Feb 21, 2005)

I use Optimum Nutritions 100% Casein from bulknutrition.com.  I think it tastes fine (at least the chocolate kind does).  

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1643


----------

